
Lou Reed, Rock ’n’ Roll Pioneer, Dies at 71 - nirajs
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/28/arts/music/lou-reed-dies-at-71.html?emc=edit_na_20131027
======
greenyoda
Topic previously posted with lots of discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6622621](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6622621)
(174 points, 40 comments)

